# Gibt es ein Foren-System, dass in Java programmiert ist?



## MPW (23. Dez 2005)

Hallihallöle,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es eigentlich ein Foren-System (also ein OpenSource-Forum für die eigene Website) in Java gibt.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, man kann wählen zwischen einer schnellen Appletversion und einer - so wie normale Foren auch - recht trägen html/jsp-Version. Und dann sollte es übliche Forenfunktionen haben....

Googeln und Suchen hier ist schwer, da die Wörter Java und Forum sehr oft vorkommen und man meist nur Foren, die sich mit dem Thema Java (wie dieses hier auch) beschäftigen, aber nicht das was ich suche.

Kennt jemannd so, ich hab' nämlich vor soetwas vllt. selber zu machen, und wollte mir mal anschaun ob's soetwas schon gibt.

Was ich mir nämlich vorstelle ist mehr Performence, da nicht immer eine komplette Website, sondern wirklich nur die Texte übertragen werden müssten......Und das ganze einfach toller zu Bedienen wäre, da man z.B. auch ein ApplikationsinterfaceGUI machen könnte...

MfG
MPW


----------



## bummerland (23. Dez 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir das so vor, man kann wählen zwischen einer schnellen Appletversion und einer - so wie normale Foren auch - recht trägen html/jsp-Version.


ich stelle mir das eher anders rum vor :-/

https://javabb.dev.java.net/


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Dez 2005)

Wüsste nur jspBB als Open Source. [edit] Meinte auch javaBB [/edit]
Und son Applet find ich persöhnlich mist.
Finds auch nervig wenn ich auf ne Seite gehe und dort erstmal unverhofft nen Appllet geladen werden muss.


----------



## MPW (23. Dez 2005)

bummerland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MPW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso, kapier' ich nicht, du meinst also ein Applet wäre langsamer?
Der Logik nach müsste das falsch sein, da weniger übertragen werden müsste....




			
				stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Finds auch nervig wenn ich auf ne Seite gehe und dort erstmal unverhofft nen Appllet geladen werden muss.



Wieso, ich freu' mich dann immer, weil's Interaktivität bedeutet.....sofern's natürlich nicht zu groß ist.
Und das ist immerhin besser als flash, das nervt mich immer, weil's so träge ist.

Naja, danke für den Link, werd' mir das mal reinziehen.


----------



## Lim_Dul (23. Dez 2005)

Ein Applet muss erstmal geladen werden. Und das dauert mindestens beim ersten mal seine Zeit.
Weiterhin ist java durchaus etwas Resourcenfressender als ein reiner Browser 

Zum andern würde mich persönlich ein Applet eher behindern. Ich surfe hier mit mehreren Tabs im Forum und mit einem Applet wäre das nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## MPW (23. Dez 2005)

Also, entweder hab' ich's übersehen, oder dieses Javaforum basiert nicht auf einem Applet.

Das mit der Ladezeit stimmt schon, dafür würde sie später weitgehend wegfallen. Außerdem könnte man - wie vorgeschlagen auch eine ApplikationsGUI machen.

Das mit dem mehreren Tabs ist ein verdammt gutes Argument, daran hab' ich noch garnicht gedacht.

Aber: Ich surfe auch mit mehrern Tabs, aber zu 50% weil mir das sonst zu lange dauert(und genau das will ich abschaffen), nur die anderen 50% weil ich zwei Informationen zur gleichen Zeit "brauche". Letzteres könnte man durch Frames lösen, die das Applet anlegt. (Also quasi equally zu "In neuem Fenster öffnen")

Und zu den Ressourcen brauche ich bei mir - sowie den meisten anderen PC-freaks die ich kenne  - nur auf meinen 2,6 Ghz-Rechner zu verweisen und das Thema Ressourcen ist selbst mit lahmendem Windows gegessen.;-)


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2005)

Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil einer Appletlösung wäre auch die geringere Auslastung des Servers 
bzw. weniger Traffic im Monat. Man holt nur das ab, was sich geändert hat und wenn es sich geändert hat. 
Zusätzlich noch Komprimierung bei der Datenübertragung etc. Ausserdem hat man bei einem Applet viel 
mehr Möglichkeiten die GUI zu gestalten, als in HTML.


----------



## Xandl (24. Dez 2005)

Ich glaube eher, dass das mit dem Forumsystem über Java nicht so eine gute Idee ist...

was mir jetzt so auf die schnelle einfällt ist folgendes:
die Skalierung wird problematisch - sprich... in HTML muss jedes Objekt (also auch applets) eine fixe rechteckige größe haben... da gibts dann probleme bei verschiedenen auflösungen (bitte korrigiert mich falls es da eine einfache lösung gibt)
stell dir zum beispiel einmal dieses forum als java applet vor... da würde das applet einen großen teil des am bildschirm angezeigten inhaltes ausmachen - mit so großen flächen wirsd du aber da sehr unflexibel (um noch einmal auf die Auflösung zurückzukommen) - und vor allem benötigen die Objekte die du da überträgst wahrscheinlich viel RAM.
abgesehen davon wirsd du aus kompatibilitätsgründen viel mit AWT machen --> auch alt und langsam


PRO: der traffic verringert sich um einen großen teil

CONTRA: (das wird jetzt leider mehr als pro)

der Programmieraufwand ist *sehr* hoch, da das applet quasi unabhängig vom server alles selbst generieren muss
die Prozessorleistungs- und RAM-Anforderungen an den benützer werden drastisch erhöht
Du erwartest von jedem benützer automatisch, die JRE installiert zu haben

ein bisschen vom thema abschweifend: webseiten sollten immer so wenig wie möglich anforderungen an den zielrechner stellen (und da bist du zb mit phpBB, wie in diesem Forum benützt wird, sicher besser bedient)

der performanceunterschied wird (meiner meinung nach) von php deshalb wieder wettgemacht, weil das applet ja doch eine zeit lang zum laden braucht und php ja alles "fixfertig" an den client liefert

Wenn Du ein Java-Fan bist und ein forum basierend auf Java benützen willst, kannst du ja _serverseitig_ Java benützen --> J2EE statt PHP. Das hat dann aber mit dem client nix mehr zu tun... (sag ich jetzt aber auch nur weil das mein erster gedanke war als ich den titel des beitrags gelesen hab, denn mit J2EE hab ich keine erfahrung)


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2005)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... in HTML muss jedes Objekt (also auch applets) eine fixe rechteckige größe haben...


Stimmt nicht. Du kannst relative Größenangaben machen. z.B. width="90%" height="90%"

Einziger Nachteil, den ich sehe, ist die schlechte Integration in den Browser. Funktionalitäten wir "Vor", "Zurück", 
"Neuladen" etc. werden im Browser nutzlos. Wenn jemand aus Gewohnheit mit der Tastatur abeitet (z.B. F5 Seite 
aktualisieren), der wird mit einem Applet nicht so glücklich. JRE Installieren ist inzwischen kaum ein Thema mehr.

Was das Thema Initialisierung eines Applets und das Runterladen der benötigten Biblitheken angeht, da würde 
ich mir keine Gedanken machen. So eine Jar-Datei wird nicht größer sein, als eine mittelgrosse Grafikdatei. 
Ausserdem kann man Teile eines Applets zur Laufzeit, im Hintergrund nachladen (lazy loading). Da das ganze 
clientseitig auch noch gecached werden kann, kann man das Thema komplett abhacken.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Dez 2005)

> Wieso, ich freu' mich dann immer, weil's Interaktivität bedeutet.....sofern's natürlich nicht zu groß ist.


Bei einigen Sachen macht's ja auch Sinn nen Applet zu benutzen aber die Komplette GUI ...? Ne. Dann kann ich's auch gleich als normale Anwendung laufen lassen - ohne den Umweg über den Brower. Für ne komplette Homepage würde ich immer html (und nur bestimmte teile wo es wirklich angebracht ist mit Applets) nehmen.
Oder halt Flash wenn man auf grafischen Schnuli steht und die Seite nicht wirklich viel können muss.



> # der Programmieraufwand ist sehr hoch, da das applet quasi unabhängig vom server alles selbst generieren muss


Was meinst du? ???:L


----------



## bygones (24. Dez 2005)

Die Frage ist vor allem, was tust du den User an.

Dem User ist es bequemer, wenn er eine "normal" HTML Seite bekommt, inwieweit das im Hintergrund per jsp läuft ist dann egal - er muss sich nicht drum kümmern.

Beim Applet muss er es sich erst laden und hat dadurch höheren Aufwand.

Und Traffic ist heutzutage meiner Ansicht nach wohl das geringste Problem....


----------



## MPW (24. Dez 2005)

Also, danke schonmal für eure Gedanken, ist das Thema echt interessant....


Also zum Programmieraufwand, das sehe ich nicht so, denn ob man jetzt ein Programm schreib was Serverseitig die komplett fertige Website schreibt oder ein Programm schreibt was das auf der clientseite generiert - ich sehe da nicht so den unterschied, außer, dass es das eine schon gibt, das andere nicht.

Und dazu, dass man Java installiert haben muss und das das Applet viele Ressourcen frisst:

Ich möchte ja paralell eine jsp (das läuft doch ohne JRE, oder?) machen, dann kann man sich im Intro des Forums aussuchen was man möchte.

Das mit dem Vor- und Zurück im Browser könnte man als eigene Funktion machen, vllt. könnte man sogar das Vor- und Zurück des Browsers abfangen und als Befehl an das Applet senden, ich glaube aber nicht das das geht.

Und nun zum Serverseitigen J2EE:

Das nun halte ich wiederrum für eine schlechte Idee, da es nur sehr wenige(nur einen kostenlosen) Host für Servlets gibt, dann wird sich dieses Forum nie richtig druchsetzen, weil's keiner Hosten kann.
Es sollte Serverseitig auf MySQL oder PHP aufgebaut sein, was haltet ihr für sinnvoller? Hab' mit beidem noch nie gearbeitet....


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Dez 2005)

Irgendwie wird's jetzt unheimlich 

Was meinst du mit ""Es sollte Serverseitig auf MySQL oder PHP aufgebaut sein, was haltet ihr für sinnvoller?""
Mysql ist doch "nur" eine Datenbank


----------



## Xandl (24. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Xandl hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spätestens beim größe ändern wirsd du probleme kriegen....



			
				stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > # der Programmieraufwand ist sehr hoch, da das applet quasi unabhängig vom server alles selbst generieren muss
> 
> 
> Was meinst du? ???:L





			
				MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also zum Programmieraufwand, das sehe ich nicht so, denn ob man jetzt ein Programm schreib was Serverseitig die komplett fertige Website schreibt oder ein Programm schreibt was das auf der clientseite generiert - ich sehe da nicht so den unterschied, außer, dass es das eine schon gibt, das andere nicht.



dass es das eine schon gibt heißt nicht, dass du dir das andere ersparst...  :wink: 



			
				MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sollte Serverseitig auf MySQL oder PHP aufgebaut sein, was haltet ihr für sinnvoller? Hab' mit beidem noch nie gearbeitet....



PHP und MySQL ergänzen einander, konkurrieren also nicht: PHP wirsd du brauchen, um den HTML-Code für den client zu generieren. MySQL kannst du _von PHP aus_ benützen, um eine Datenbank abzufragen (wo halt die daten fürs forum gespeichert werden)


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2005)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das must du mir mal näher erklären.


----------



## Xandl (24. Dez 2005)

naja - wenn ich jetz so genauer drüber nachdenk :roll: 

die anfangsgröße ist kein problem: prozentangabe und passt... aber wenn du die fenstergröße änderst würde die größe des applets gleich bleiben.
was ich vorher nicht bedacht hab: mit dynamischem html (über Java_Script_ :bae: ) kannst du _das_ natürlich auch ändern..... auch wenn das wieder mehrafwand is....

ich hab aber trotzdem noch ein schlechtes gefühl dabei...
ein großes "klobiges" applet über die ganze seite...  :? naja - da wirsd du halt "träge"


----------



## Roar (24. Dez 2005)

nö, das applet verändert beim browser resize seine größe natürlich auch, wie jedes andere html element.
stimme den argumenten gegen ein applet von vorher auch zu.
hab mal eine webstart app gesehen, die ein web basiertes forum ersetzt hat, das war ganz schnieke.


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2005)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja - wenn ich jetz so genauer drüber nachdenk :roll:
> 
> die anfangsgröße ist kein problem: prozentangabe und passt... aber wenn du die fenstergröße änderst würde die größe des applets gleich bleiben.
> was ich vorher nicht bedacht hab: mit dynamischem html (über Java_Script_ :bae: ) kannst du _das_ natürlich auch ändern..... auch wenn das wieder mehrafwand is....
> ...


Warum schreibst du eigentlich von Sachen, die du anscheinend nie versucht hast bzw. von denen 
du keine Ahnung hast? Du stellst lauter Behauptungen auf, die einen Leser nur verwirren können, 
die aber nicht stimmen. Wenn du in HTML, was auch immer, relativ positionierst, oder eine relative 
Größe angibst, dann wird das Ding entsprechend angepasst, wenn sich die Größe des Browserfensters 
ändert. Ohne Javascript, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## MPW (24. Dez 2005)

hm, also wie gesagt mit MySQL und PHP hab' ich noch nie gearbeitet, aber ich dachte eine reine Datenbank dürfte für eine Appletversion reichen, da das Applet die über den entsprechenden Treiber direkt ansprechen kann.(Für eine JSP version natürlich nicht, aber für JSP braucht man doch eigentlich kein PHP aber Servlets, autsch das wollte ich ja garnicht, ops Konzeptionsfehler, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen....)

Naja, ich werd' mir wohl dazu erstmal ein gutes Tutorial reinziehen, gleic mal googlen, oder wenn jemand ein gutes kennt, kann er den Link auch posten....


----------



## MPW (24. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Xandl hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab' schon ganzseitige Applets gesehen, auch mit Größenänderung, verpackt in ein JScrollPane sobald die minimale Größe unterschritten wird, ist das eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## Xandl (24. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum schreibst du eigentlich von Sachen, die du anscheinend nie versucht hast bzw. von denen
> du keine Ahnung hast? Du stellst lauter Behauptungen auf, die einen Leser nur verwirren können,
> die aber nicht stimmen. Wenn du in HTML, was auch immer, relativ positionierst, oder eine relative
> Größe angibst, dann wird das Ding entsprechend angepasst, wenn sich die Größe des Browserfensters
> ändert. Ohne Javascript, wohlgemerkt.



geb ich dir recht... ich _habe_ mich mit html und diesen dingen beschäftigt, bin nur aus irgendeinem grund :bahnhof: davon ausgegangen, dass objekte *nicht* automatisch reskaliert werden. ich habe mich jedoch tatsächlich sehr lange mit html, dhtml und solchen dingen beschäftigt.


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2005)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Es ist nicht meine Absicht jemanden zu beleidigen, mich hat es 
nur gewundert, dass sich die meisten Antworten hier mit dem Ausräumen falscher Behauptungen
beschäftigen. Kennst du Dieter Nuhr? Der hat da einen passenden Spruch dafür.  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nö, das applet verändert beim browser resize seine größe natürlich auch, wie jedes andere html element.



Das wollte ich wohl auch meinen. Allerdings muss dann ein BorderLayout gesetzt sein.


----------



## byte (25. Dez 2005)

Mal meine Meinung zum Thema Applet Forum: ich halte davon überhaupt nichts!

Zur Begründung:

1. Die Anforderungen an den Zielrechner steigen (Browser + Java anstatt einfach nur Browser)
2. Es gibt genug Leute (inkl. mir), die Applets hassen. Wenn ich im Internet surfe, möchte ich schnell ladende HTML-Seiten sehen und nicht irgendwelche Applets, die bei mir erstmal die JVM starten und meinen Speicher vollmüllen.
3. Browser und HTML sind plattformunabhängige Standards. Browser werden nun schon seit Jahren entwickelt und optimiert. Warum willst Du jetzt 80% der Funktionalität eines Browser (Vor, Zurück, Aktualisieren etc.) in einem Applet nachbauen? Wo liegt der Sinn darin? Ich sehe keinen Vorteil sondern nur Nachteile, denn ein Applet wird immer klobiger laufen als ein schlanker Browser.
4. Einerseits sagst Du, dass Du ein Java-Forum (als Applet) realisieren willst, andererseits willst Du PHP benutzen!? Sorry, aber wie liegt denn da die Logik. Entweder Du machst ein Java Forum oder Du machst ein PHP Forum. Entscheide Dich...
5. Nenne mir einen wirklichen Vorteil von einem Applet Forum gegenüber einem Forum, dass auf JSP/Servlets setzt. Was gibt es denn für wichtige GUI-Elemente, die Du mit Swing/AWT machen kannst aber nicht mit HTML realisieren kannst hinsichtlich eines Forums?
6. Du schreibst, Du willst keine Servlets benutzen (weil man dann einen Java-Server brauchst) willst aber JSP benutzen => Das ergibt keinen Sinn, denn JSP sind Servlets! Du brauchst in beiden Fällen einen Servlet-Container auf dem Webserver (à la Apache + Tomcat).
7. Der angesprochene niedrigere Traffic relativiert sehr schnell, da der Zielrechner immer erst das Applet runterladen muss. Ich sehe darin eigtl. auch nur Nachteile: Browser (Thin Client) hat ja den Vorteil, dass Du einfach Veränderungen am Code (auf dem Server) vornehmen kannst und alle Clients automatisch die Veränderungen erfahren. Bei nem Applet ist das zwar ähnlich, aber der Use muss jedes Mal das Applet saugen. Also auch bei Deinem Applet Forum werden nicht nur Nutzdaten übertragen sondern ebenso Daten für die Repräsentation. Nur dass bei Dir alle Daten beim Ersten Start geladen werden und Arbeitsspeicher blockieren.


Du schreibst ja selbst: es gibt quasi kein Applet Forum. Das hat den einfachen Grund, dass es sinnlos ist und niemand sowas haben will.


----------



## MPW (25. Dez 2005)

Ich hab' so das dumpfe Gefühl wir drehen uns ein bissl'e im Kreis, ich werd' glaube ich mal so'was in Ansätzen machen und dann können wir's alle gemeinsam mal testen.

Die Meinungen wurden glaube ich alle ausgetauscht, ich muss jetzt mal ein paar Taten folgen lassen.

Versprechen kann cih nix, da ich im Moment viel zu tun hab, kann sich das noch ein bisschen hinziehen....


----------



## Lim_Dul (25. Dez 2005)

Wenn das Forum nur über das Applet erreichbar ist, ist es quark. Aber du hast ja geschrieben, dass auch ein normaler Webzugang besteht.

Die Frage ist, muss es umbedingt ein Applet sein? Oder würde es nicht auch eine Webstart Anwendung tun?


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Dez 2005)

Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben: als Vorteil der Appletversion muss man auch noch sehen, dass man es leicht zusätzlich auch als Application auf dem Desktop speichern könnte.


----------



## byte (26. Dez 2005)

Warum ist das ein Vorteil, wenn ich es als App auf meinem Rechner speichern kann? Für mich ist das eher ein Nachteil. Denn wenn der Entwickler etwas am Code ändert, muss ich meine App erst aktualisieren. Ein PHP/ JSP/ Servlet Forum hingegen liegt aufm Server und ich muss mich als Endanwender um sowas nicht kümmern.


----------



## Lim_Dul (26. Dez 2005)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum ist das ein Vorteil, wenn ich es als App auf meinem Rechner speichern kann? Für mich ist das eher ein Nachteil. Denn wenn der Entwickler etwas am Code ändert, muss ich meine App erst aktualisieren. Ein PHP/ JSP/ Servlet Forum hingegen liegt aufm Server und ich muss mich als Endanwender um sowas nicht kümmern.



Es ging bei meinem Hinweis um die Frage Applet vs. Applikation.
Auch bei einem Applet musst du neue Klassen, wenn am Code was geändert wird, neu laden. Dafür läuft das Applet nur im Browser, macht diesen Unter Umständen langsamer/instabiler, während eine echte Applikation den Browser nicht belastet.


----------



## byte (26. Dez 2005)

Ja, das habe ich oben schon geschrieben. Aber es geht hier ja um ein Forum als Applet. Und da sehe ich wenig Sinn drin, weder im Forum als Applet noch als normale App. Ich sehe einfach nur Nachteile gegenüber der herkömmlichen Variante.

Foren sollen doch einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich sein. Daher sollten die Anforderungen an den Endnutzer so gering wie möglich sein. Applets stellen ein gewisses Sicherheitsrisikio da, weil fremder Code die Firewall durchbricht und ausgeführt wird. Daher sind Applets häufig kein gern gesehener Gast.

Und ausserdem würde ich dann schon gerne mein Forum von den gängigen Suchmaschinen erfasst wissen, so dass man auch Beiträge bei Bedarf übers Netz finden kann. Das klappt mit Applets auch mal gar nicht.


Und was die technische Umsetzung angeht: Ich kenne mich mit Applets nicht sonderlich aus, aber es gibt doch gewisse Sicherheitsregeln. Zum Beispiel hat man nur eingeschränkten Zugang aufs lokale Filesystem (sollte fürs Forum egal sein), aber man kann doch z.b. auch nur beschränkt Bibliotheken laden (keine nativen) und es dürfen nur Netzwerkverbindungen zu dem Server aufgebaut werden, von dem das Applet geladen wurde. Ist der fürs Forum nötige Datenbankzugriff damit überhaupt möglich?


----------



## MPW (26. Dez 2005)

Manmanman, da hab' ich ja was angerichtet...scheint ja echt heißt zu sein, das Thema.


Also, damit jetzt endgültig alle zufrieden sind, ich werd' Applet, Applikation und Webstart und herkömliches versuchen.
Mit automatischen Update, etc, dann sollte es, byto, auch für den user kein Problem sein.


Also das mit der Öffentlichkeit und möglichst niedrige Anforderungen etc...haben wir doch mit einen klassischen Forum abgedeckt, oder?

Beiträge über's Netz finden ist auch mit der klassischen Variante möglich!

Und dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein, außer Autsch:



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was die technische Umsetzung angeht: Ich kenne mich mit Applets nicht sonderlich aus, aber es gibt doch gewisse Sicherheitsregeln. Zum Beispiel hat man nur eingeschränkten Zugang aufs lokale Filesystem (sollte fürs Forum egal sein), aber man kann doch z.b. auch nur beschränkt Bibliotheken laden (keine nativen) und es dürfen nur Netzwerkverbindungen zu dem Server aufgebaut werden, von dem das Applet geladen wurde. Ist der fürs Forum nötige Datenbankzugriff damit überhaupt möglich?



Also, "Netzwerkverbindungen zu dem Server aufgebaut werden", ja wo willst du denn sonst die Datenbank hinlegen, vielleicht in die Wallachhei?


----------



## Roar (26. Dez 2005)

oh mann...


> scheint ja echt heißt zu sein, das Thema.


 nein, das thema is blöd.



> Also, damit jetzt endgültig alle zufrieden sind, ich werd' Applet, Applikation und Webstart und herkömliches versuchen.


 ahja, dann viel spaß beim forum progframmieren. dir ist wohl nicht der damit verbundene aufwand klar, und schon gar nicht der aufwand alles 3mal zu machen?



> Also das mit der Öffentlichkeit und möglichst niedrige Anforderungen etc...haben wir doch mit einen klassischen Forum abgedeckt, oder?
> Beiträge über's Netz finden ist auch mit der klassischen Variante möglich!


ja, genau, aber du wolltest doch eben kein "klassisches" forum, sondern eines was auf einem applet basiert, und damit gehen die von byto angesprochenen punkte eben nicht. und die punkte waren schießlich argumente gegen eine applet version und nicht gegen webbasierte foren.



> > Und was die technische Umsetzung angeht: Ich kenne mich mit Applets nicht sonderlich aus, aber es gibt doch gewisse Sicherheitsregeln. Zum Beispiel hat man nur eingeschränkten Zugang aufs lokale Filesystem (sollte fürs Forum egal sein), aber man kann doch z.b. auch nur beschränkt Bibliotheken laden (keine nativen) und es dürfen nur Netzwerkverbindungen zu dem Server aufgebaut werden, von dem das Applet geladen wurde. Ist der fürs Forum nötige Datenbankzugriff damit überhaupt möglich?
> 
> 
> Also, "Netzwerkverbindungen zu dem Server aufgebaut werden", ja wo willst du denn sonst die Datenbank hinlegen, vielleicht in die Wallachhei?


in welchem zusammenhang steh dein kommentar mit dem von byto? :bahnhof:


----------



## AlArenal (26. Dez 2005)

Warum schnappt er sich nicht einfach ein freies Java-Forum-System und entwickelt ein Plugin zur Anbindung mittels Webservice. Den Aufwand das Forum selbst zu coden hätte er nicht mehr, er müsste "lediglich" das Plugin und die Client-App entwickeln und die User könnten sich selbst aussuchen, wie sie drauf zugreifen wollen.


----------



## MPW (26. Dez 2005)

Hm, also erstmal danke, dass über mich jetzt schon in der dritten Person geredet wird^^, naja egal;-)

@roar: Mein Kommentar steht mit dem von byto in follgendem Zusammenhang:

Er sagt, dass es vielleicht ganricht möglich sei, wer aber seinen Beitrag aufmerksam liest, merkt, dass er sich bereits selbst wiederspricht.

@AlArenal, keine schlechte Idee. Ich brauche aber eigentlich kein Java-Forum, sondern nur eine MySQL Datenbank.
Alles andere soll ja Clientgesteuert sein, da man sonst Servlets braucht und die sind schlecht zu hosten, was wiederrum der Verbreitung des Forums schaden würde.
Brauche also praktisch follgende Bindungen:

MySQL - Klasse die ein JPanel zu verfügung stellt - einbettung in eine Applikation und ein Applet

und 

MySQL - PHP (als klassische Variante)

Oder lieg' ich da irgendwie falsch?


----------



## AlArenal (26. Dez 2005)

Ob du mit dem Applet glücklich wirst, muss sich zeigen. Applets haben von Haus aus eine Beschränkung auf 64 MB Heap. Das ist nur händisch in der Systemsteuerung (Windows) änderbar. Außerdem muss es jedesmal erneut runtergeladen werden. Ich find Applets pfui 

Die Anbindung an die Datenbank musste natürlich über den Umweg SOAP oder XML-RPC erledigen und da bietet sich serverseitig PHP an.

Nur, was soll für den User und Admin der Zusatznutzen eines Forums sein, dass nicht ohne Browser mit Java-Support erreichbar ist?


----------



## MPW (26. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob du mit dem Applet glücklich wirst, muss sich zeigen. Applets haben von Haus aus eine Beschränkung auf 64 MB Heap. Das ist nur händisch in der Systemsteuerung (Windows) änderbar. Außerdem muss es jedesmal erneut runtergeladen werden. Ich find Applets pfui



Kapier ich gerade nicht, ist dir klar, wie viel 64 MB sind? Da kannst du ganze Bibliotheken mit speichern, für ein Forum, in dem maximal pro Benutzer(also pro 64 MB) so 1-25(harduser) Seiten gleichzeitig geöffnet sind, sollte das wohl kein Problem sein, oder?

[edit:] Zur Verdeutlichung, das ist mehr als das gesammte JRE!



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Anbindung an die Datenbank musste natürlich über den Umweg SOAP oder XML-RPC erledigen und da bietet sich serverseitig PHP an.



Hm, hab' das noch nie gemacht, aber geht das nicht direkt über JDBC-Treiber?



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur, was soll für den User und Admin der Zusatznutzen eines Forums sein, dass nicht ohne Browser mit Java-Support erreichbar ist?



möp, hatten wir schon:

1. Geschwindigkeit
2. mal was neues, nur wer etwas anders macht, hat die Chance etwas besser zu machen
3. Bessere Oberfläche im Sinne von Menüs etc...


----------



## AlArenal (26. Dez 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal an was manch ein Browser an RAM verbrät. Wenn du etwas besser machen willst, mach es gleich richtig. Applets sind tot.



> [edit:] Zur Verdeutlichung, das ist mehr als das gesammte JRE!



Man sollte aus der Vergangenheit lernen. Auch Bill Gates sagte einst, eine Anwendung würde nie mehr als 640 KB Arbeitsspeicher benötigen....



> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direkten Zugriff auf die DB über TCP/IP lassen die meisten Hoster aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu. Mir bekannte Ausnahme ist Hosteurope und natürlich der Fall, dass du irgendwo nen dedizierten Server hast, was aber eher die Ausnahme ist.



> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1.:
QED
Der Datentransfer via XML bläht alles ungemein auf. Das kann man mit aktivierter Kompression wieder geradebiegen, erzeugt aber mehr Server-Load. Ob in Zeiten der Breitbandanschlüsse hier überhaupt ein Bottleneck zu suchen ist, glaube ich weniger. Was bringt den Leuten ne zehntel Sekunde mehr, wenn das Ding einfach grausig zu bedienen ist? Hier spielt auch die Gewohnheit eine Rolle.

zu 2.:
Dann sollte er es aber gleich richtig machen und nicht mit Applets 

zu 3.:
Menüs gibts auch auf Webseiten. Schau dir mal an, was man mit XUL, DHTML, CSS, AJAX, ... alles machen kann. Die Frage ist auch: Ist der Zusatznutzen groß genug jemanden dazu zu bewegen etwas komplett anderes einzusetzen und den Usern seines Forumsystems entsprechende Umgewöhnung und System Requrements zuzumuten?

Für die gängigen Forensysteme gibts massig Möglichkeiten des Customizing über Plugins, Mods, Skins.. Das sind Punkte in denen man in Desktop-Anwendungen nur schwer und mit massig Aufwand konkurrieren kann.


----------



## MPW (26. Dez 2005)

Ja, das du keine Applets magst hast du jetzt ziemlich, ziemlich deutlich gemacht.

Also das mit den Datenbanken wusste ich nicht, da bräuchte man in der Tat eine PHP-Schnittstelle oder sowas...hast'e wohl recht.

Ansonsten müsste man es doch mit Servlet's machen.

Aber ich finde trotzdem nicht das Applets tot sind, sie sind nur leider zu kompliziert, somit haben einfachere Sachen wie Flash und Co leider mehr Zulauf. Es ist in der Geschichte der Marktwirtschaft schon oft so gewesen, dass sich die besten Produkte nicht durchsetzten, sondern in der Regel immer die einfachsten, siehe DVD und DVD-RAM, erst jetzt langsam, kommt RAM zu zuge, oder ein älteres Beispiel ist das französische Videosystem, Konkurrenz zum PAL und NTFS, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt, trotz besserer Bildqualität.
Windows ist auch ein gutes Beispiel, Apple wäre vllt. besser gewesen, aber Windows hat sich mit Einfachheit durchgesetzt.

Naja, ich werd' mir das nochmal überlegen, vllt. werde ich auch eine Applikation programmieren, die auf normale Foren aufsetzt.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Dez 2005)

Dein Vergleich Applets vs. Flash hinkt. Applets sind einfach nur eine Möglichkeit Java-Anwendungen über HTML in ein Browser-Fenster einzubinden. Flash wurde zu keinem anderen Zweck entiwckelt als für interaktive grafische Elemente in Webseiten und wurde Schritt für Schritt weiterentwickelt.

Das ist wie der Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du nun den Wirtschaftsdarwinismus an den Pranger stellst, um daraus ein Argument für die Entscheidung zu stricken, eine angedachte Nischenlösung zu verteidigen.

Ich würds, wenn überhaupt, als WebStart Anwendung konzipieren, weil ich hier viel mehr Möglichkeiten habe (Integration ins OS, Verwendung lokaler Datenbank zum Cachen, ...). Ich halte deine Idee für nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Dez 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder ein älteres Beispiel ist das französische Videosystem, Konkurrenz zum PAL und *NTFS*, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt, trotz besserer Bildqualität



Ja, meine ReiserFS-Partitionen leiden auch unter schlechter Bildqualität


----------



## robertpic71 (27. Dez 2005)

Das Thema ist zwar schon fast durch - nur muss ich bei einem "vermeintlichen" Vorteil auch widersprechen:

1. bessere Geschwindigkeit
Der Vorteil von Serverlösungen liegt auch darin, dass nur das fertige Ergebnis via html versendet wird.
Das Applet wäre nur schneller, wenn es nach dem Laden nichts mehr (oder wenig) vom Server braucht. Das Applet muss aber *häufiger* mit dem Server kommunizieren um sich die Daten aus mehreren Tabellen (bei JDBC) zu holen. 
Das kann meiner Meinung nur im Intranet schneller sein, oder wenn der DB-Server schnell und der Apache lahm ist.

Bei einer Lösung via SOAP (Server PHP) hätte das Applet nur noch die Funktion die XML-Dateien schön aufzubereiten. Schneller kann das aber auf gar keinen Fall sein - wartet man doch wieder auf den Server (Datenbank + PHP).

zum Traffic:
Also "weniger Traffic" würde ich nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Wie bei 1. gilt auch hier, das Applet muss sich sein Ergebnis (meistens) in mehreren Schritten "bauen" - eine Serverlösung sendet nur einmal die fertige Seite.

Robert P.


----------



## MPW (27. Dez 2005)

Also Geschwindigkeit wäre schon schneller, da man preloading einsetzen könnte und z.B. schonmal generall alle neuen Topics per Thread laden könnte.

Auf den Traffic kommt es mir als Flatratebesitzer nicht so an, Serverseitig macht das natürlich schon was aus....


----------



## byte (27. Dez 2005)

Wenn Du auf diese Weise Daten vorlädst, erzeugst Du aber ne Menge Overhead hinsichtlich des Traffics und den Datenbankzugriffen. Ich bin kein J2EE Experte, aber meistens ist die DB ja der Flaschenhals und Traffic ist auch nicht kostenlos. Vielleicht für Dich mit Deiner DSL-Flat als Endnutzer aber nicht für den Betreiber des Forums.  Dann guckt einer einen Thread an und Dein Applet preloadet das halbe Forum, strapaziert damit die DB und treibt den Traffic in die Höhe. Ich weiss ja nich ...


----------



## bygones (27. Dez 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also Geschwindigkeit wäre schon schneller, da man preloading einsetzen könnte und z.B. schonmal generall alle neuen Topics per Thread laden könnte.


damit wirst aber doch den Vorgang bis das Applet geladen wird immens erhöhen. Wäre für mich schon ein Grund sofort zu einem anderen Forum zu gehen. Des weiteren bin ich der Meinung um ein schönes Design zu bekommen benötigt man in java wesentlich mehr Ressourcen als durch einfaches HMLT / CSS... 
ergo ich würde bei einem applet forum sofort das weite suchen - es gibt genügend, mir besser gefallende, Alternativen



			
				MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf den Traffic kommt es mir als Flatratebesitzer nicht so an, Serverseitig macht das natürlich schon was aus....


Und vergess nicht nur für den IE zu programmieren, und nur für Auflösungen über 1280x1024 ! 

Sorry, aber als Argument zu bringen "mir wurscht, ich hab a Flatrate" ist unsinnig, da es bestimmt auch einige gibt die das Ganze erleben wollen und keine Flatrate haben.


Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum du es nicht einfach machst wenn du es unbedingt willst. Nahzu jeder (bzw. jeder *g) rät dir davon ab, aber du wehrst dich dagegen - also mach und überzeuge uns vom Gegenteil


----------



## MPW (27. Dez 2005)

Das soll ja auch mehr ein Luxusforum werden, was wirklich nur auf Comfort und Service setzt, was leicht und flüssig zu bedienen ist.

Also nur für IE ist auch wiederrum Müll, da Applet in jedem Browser laufen.

Das Preloading kostet keine Zeit, da es als Thread passieren würde.

z.B. wer kennt das denn nicht, man klickt auf abschicken und das dauert mal wieder 10 sek weil der Server überlastet ist, all sowas könnte man im Hintergrund laufen lassen....


----------



## bygones (27. Dez 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> z.B. wer kennt das denn nicht, man klickt auf abschicken und das dauert mal wieder 10 sek weil der Server überlastet ist, all sowas könnte man im Hintergrund laufen lassen....


hä ? versteh ich nicht.

ich poste was und es dauert 10s bis ich zum Thread komm und meine Antwort les. Anders - es läuft im Hintergrund und was seh ich derweilen ? wenn das connecten zur DB und dem ganzen gschlumps lange dauert hilft dir doch nichts das im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen. Das Ergebnis dauert so und so bis es sichtbar ist. Ok du kannst dem User n nettes "Bitte warten" animiert zeigen, bis das Posten fertig ist ?!

bygones

machs und zeig es


----------



## MPW (27. Dez 2005)

derweilen kann man weitersurfen, andere Threads aufrufen...

Also ich seh' schon, die meisten hier sind stark gegen so ein Forum. Naja mal sehen, vllt. war's doch nicht so eine gute Idee.


----------



## Lim_Dul (27. Dez 2005)

Ein kleiner Hinweis zu dem Datenbankzugriff.
Dieser *muss* auf den Server ausgelagert werden, mittels PHP oder einer sonstigen x-beliebigen Sprache.
Selbst wenn der Hoster es erlauben würde, direkt auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen wäre das so ziemlich das dämlichste was man machen könnte. Dies würde bedeuten, dass jeder, der die class Files analysieren kann, Zugriff auf die Datenbank hätte.


----------



## robertpic71 (28. Dez 2005)

Nochwas zum Speed:

Wenn du dir den Speed mit Preloading "teuer erkaufst", wird es sicher einige Fälle geben, wo man dann schneller weiterklicken kann. Beim "Ersteinstieg" oder "abweichenden" Benutzereingaben wartet der Benutzer genauso lange.

Dafür wird am Server aber sicher das x-fache an Traffic produziert. 


Noch ein paar Nachteile von Clientlösungen:

1. 
Nicht jeder Internetbenutzer hat vollen Zugriff auf das Internet. 
Ein PC in einem Firmennetzwerk wird meistens nur über Proxy ins Internet angebunden sein.
Verbindungen über andere Ports  funktionieren da nicht.

Auch bei Privat-PC's können Firewall-Einstellungen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...

2.
Wenn ich in einem Forum einen Beitrag habe, kann ich mir den Link markieren, merken, per
e-Mail versenden usw.  Das muss man beim Applet alles per Hand programmieren.

3.
Bei einer Serverlösung gibt einen ConnectionPool für die Datenbankanbindung. Dort werden wenige Verbindungen für viele Benutzer ausreichen. Bei einer Appletlösung müsste wohl jeder Benutzer seine eigene Connection halten. 

Wobei ich denke, dass eine JDBC-Direktverbindung aus den vielen (genannten) Gründen sowie ausscheidet.


Also ich glaube nicht, dass sich der verbunde Aufwand in irgendeiner Form rechnet. Aber du kannst mich/uns ja vom Gegenteil überzeugen.   


LG

Robert


----------



## MPW (28. Dez 2005)

Okay, okay, ihr habt mir überzeugt!
[Thread closed]


----------



## AlArenal (28. Dez 2005)

robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.
> Nicht jeder Internetbenutzer hat vollen Zugriff auf das Internet.
> Ein PC in einem Firmennetzwerk wird meistens nur über Proxy ins Internet angebunden sein.
> Verbindungen über andere Ports  funktionieren da nicht.



Dafür haben schlaue Menschen Webservices erfunden. Damit läuft der Datentransfer ebenso über Port 80, wie der Download des Applets / der Webstart-Anwendung.



> Auch bei Privat-PC's können Firewall-Einstellungen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...



s.o.



> 2.
> Wenn ich in einem Forum einen Beitrag habe, kann ich mir den Link markieren, merken, per
> e-Mail versenden usw.  Das muss man beim Applet alles per Hand programmieren.



Guter Punkt. Aber auch das kann ein halbwegs schlauer Entwickler leicht über ein Skript abfangen. Ebenso wie mich nichts daran hindert meine Parameter an ein Skript in der Form http://www.meinserver.de/meinskript.php/parameter1/parameter2/parameter3 oder gar http://www.meinserver.de/parameter1/parameter2/parameter3 zu transportieren, kann ich auch entsprechende Links in enem Applet / einer Anwendung für den Transfer via Copy & Paste generieren und serverseitig in einen Aufruf des Applets / der Anwendung mit den passenden Parametern umwandeln.



> 3.
> Bei einer Serverlösung gibt einen ConnectionPool für die Datenbankanbindung. Dort werden wenige Verbindungen für viele Benutzer ausreichen. Bei einer Appletlösung müsste wohl jeder Benutzer seine eigene Connection halten.



Nein, das würde über XML-RPC oder SOAP gemacht werden. s.o.



> Wobei ich denke, dass eine JDBC-Direktverbindung aus den vielen (genannten) Gründen sowie ausscheidet.



.. und auch nicht nötig ist.


----------



## robertpic71 (28. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die "Belehrung", aber mir ist klar wie das Laufen müsste. Aber mir ging es darum mit der Illusion "JDBC-Direktverbindung"  via WWW aufzuräumen.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es nicht machbar ist, sondern nur, dass man das extra ausprogrammieren muss.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch diese Argumentation bezog sich auf eine JDBC-Lösung. Das es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, habe ich schon ein paar Beiträge vorher angesprochen.



			
				robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Bei einer Lösung via SOAP hätte das Applet nur noch die Funktion ....



Nur kann das aus meiner Sicht nicht schneller gehen, als eine reine Serverlösung.

Robert P.


----------

